# London Testimony



## ADKing (Apr 11, 2007)

I have been reading William Lyford's "The Instructed Christian". In this book he makes mention more than once to the London Testimony. It seems as if this is not another name for one of the London Bapstist confessions but could I be wrong? Searching on the internet hasn't yielded me any results. Anyone know?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 11, 2007)

1647 London Testimony:

http://www.covenanter.org/TestimonyBearing/testimonytothetruth.html


----------



## ADKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 15, 2007)

You're welcome! BTW, I read a brief but helpful biographical sketch of William Lyford in _Meet the Puritans_ by Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson. As you may know, Lyford was called to join the Westminster Assembly but declined in order to attend to his pastoral duties. 

Joel Beeke says:



> Puritan literature is a great help for understanding the vital connection between what we believe with our minds and how that affects the way we live. Jonathan Edwards’s Justification by Faith Alone and William Lyford’s The Instructed Christian are particularly helpful for this.


----------

